# reels that work well when wet.



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

I've run into the issue of reels performing very poorly after i dunk them in the water. It happens when you land a fish in a kayak, or paddle a class two rapids. Does any one have suggestions on brands that can handle a quick dunk and still be usable afterwords? My Shimano worked great right up until it would get the slightest bit wet. My Pflueger on the other hand gets wet and the performance drops off but it is usable. If i dry them out and lube them back to perfect. Just unsure if i want to invest 75 dollars in a reel that cant handle a little water so any ideas on what reel will?


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Get a sealed marine reel like a Shimano stella


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Geez. He's unsure of dropping $75 and you recommend a Stella?!?!


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

will spending more like the 150 to 250 range get me a more water resistant reel. while i could buy a Stella that would put me in a situation similar to what compulsive gambler experiences.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Water(fresh water) doesn't hurt a reel. Lack of or break down of lubrication does. I'd just invest in higher quality lubes and do it much more frequently. Maybe keep a bottle of oil with you in case of a dunk. You won't hit all areas but should get you through till you can tear down and do it right. JMO.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

In your price range of 150 to 250 look at a Penn spinfisher v. Otherwise you'll have to spend 500-650 on a van Staal, stella sw or a Penn torque which are made for surf fishing where you expect to get wet. There's really no smaller bass or pan fish size reel that I know of that has a fully sealed drag AND body. Reels really aren't meant to ,as you say, handle a little water. Don't dunk them. Rain is one thing, submersion is another. Reels aren't meant to be submerged period. I assume you are talking about freshwater. If I were you I would buy the size of reel you want that has a waterproof drag and if you dunk it get it serviced immediately, you don't want to trash bearings or gears.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i've had the same issue with every real that I have if I dunk it while on the kayak, it becomes very gritty and impossible to use... The only decent fix I have found while I am on the water, is to bring a can of compressed air ( like you would use on your Computer keyboard ) I just paddle to the side of the river, and I have a small box with screwdrivers, I open up the real just enough and blow the water out, then use a small tube of reel lube , it only takes about a 15 minute process but it has worked very well for me . buying a $900 reel is not an option!! lol


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/reel-problems.289104/

had same problem and the plumbers grease worked.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

It ain't pretty, but they never fail... Daiwa whiskers 700. No body will ooh or ahh, no bling, very underwhelming, less than 20 bearings, and it doesn't even have continuous anti-reverse. THEY ARE TANKS!!!!!!!
http://www.daiwa.com/us/contents/reels/ss_t/index.html

Read the reviews, these have a cult following.I have shimano stradics, and the Daiwa gets to the lake more often!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

less than 20 bearings?? lol... what reel do you use that has MORE than 20 bearings????? Even those $1000 shimano stella reels only have 14 bearings... smh...


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

9Left said:


> less than 20 bearings?? lol... what reel do you use that has MORE than 20 bearings????? Even those $1000 shimano stella reels only have 14 bearings... smh...


I was obviously using the rarely detected, magical power of sarcasm. Number of bearings has little to do with quality.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually the bearings are the problem in this case. My old Sedona handles even saltwater dunkings pretty well. It does get cleaned out that evening after those. Side bushings instead of bearings make it less fragile. Just like lack of continuous anti reverse in Capt J's reel.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I use mostly all Shimano but as you stated they do not work well with water in them. 
I have a PENN CONFLICT and a few LEWS Speedspins that are sealed for salt.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> I use mostly all Shimano but as you stated they do not work well with water in them.
> I have a PENN CONFLICT and a few LEWS Speedspins that are sealed for salt.


What is actually sealed on those 2 reels you have? The info I read said they have a sealed drag, nothing was mentioned about the rest of the reel being sealed such as the body to sideplate or the rotor. All a sealed drag is a gasket around the knob to keep water from getting on the washers, that won't keep water from entering the rest of the reel.


----------



## GordianKnot (Oct 4, 2016)

chriscreek said:


> I've run into the issue of reels performing very poorly after i dunk them in the water. It happens when you land a fish in a kayak, or paddle a class two rapids. Does any one have suggestions on brands that can handle a quick dunk and still be usable afterwords? My Shimano worked great right up until it would get the slightest bit wet. My Pflueger on the other hand gets wet and the performance drops off but it is usable. If i dry them out and lube them back to perfect. Just unsure if i want to invest 75 dollars in a reel that cant handle a little water so any ideas on what reel will?


Daiwa's current crop are "magsealed." I have had good luck with the Ballistic, in the same kind of conditions you describe.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Try lubricating your reels with STP .


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I've dunked several of my $30 Shimano Syncopates and never had any issues fishing with them the rest of the day. I'm also the guy who cleans and lubes reels after every trip or every other trip. Other than that, try some of the entry level Penn saltwater reels or Shimano saltwater reels; namely the Penn Fierce II Spinning Reel, PENN Battle II Spinning Reel, PENN Conflict Spinning Reel, PENN Spinfisher V Spinning Reel, Shimano Socorro SW Spinning Reel, Shimano Baitrunner OC Spinning Reel, and Shimano Baitrunner D Offshore Spinning Reel. I have a Baitrunner D I use for chasing flatties and its been in the drink on a few occasions. Works without issue the rest of the trip. Most of these saltwater reels are designed to be dunked in water to clean them. That's what some of their instructions say after a heavy trip fishing saltwater. Regular lubing helps too. One thing to note: when I've accidentally dunked one of my reels in water that is less than clean, I'll find a spot to "re-dunk" it to get the grime and grit out of it. If you drop it in dirty water you're going to feel some slight grinding until you get a chance to clean it in some clear/non dirty water. Enjoy!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I recommend Daiwa Revros. Super smooth even when fish in the water all day. Great price as well...


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Cardinal 3 or 4 (ABU - Japan). If you can't find one then Penn SS (old school).


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Pfluegers are the apsolute worst reel to work with after a dunk in the water. Feels like sand is in them. Errrrr!


----------

